# Getting Out of the Hobby - Everything For Sale



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all. Just too busy to take proper care of my main tank these days and I want someone here to enjoy my equipment for about 50% off the best retail prices. I've taken very good care of everything and all items are in perfect working order. I'll post the livestock over in the livestock section for those interested but I'd like to ensure they go to a good home first. This setup is perfect for someone looking for a high light, CO2 enriched tank.

*Tank Package - REDUCED PRICE*
90G Aquarium
Pine Stand for 90G - Natural Pine Finish
2 Hand Nets - free with tank
Almost Every Freshwater Test Kit known to man - free with tank
Various Meds (Pimafix, Melafix, etc.) - free with tank
Soundproof foam for stand.
A box of frozen food - blood worms, daphnia, cyclopeez, baby brine shrimp, etc.
Other misc small stuff if you want it.... 
*----$220.00 for complete tank package----*

All buyers must pick up in Port Coquitlam area. Cash only. PM me if you're interested. Price firm.


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Fluval FX5 on hold pending a new home for my livestock. Looks like those will be gone tomorrow...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

what kind of heater is it ? thanks


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

ADA Aquasoil on hold pending sale (hold till Tuesday).


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

JUICE said:


> what kind of heater is it ? thanks


Fluval-tronic


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent Deal!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

agreed. great deal.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

interested in buying your complete set up but what are your dimensions (don't have to have everything you are advertising) and where in east vancouver do you live. 

Eileen
50 gallon baby discus (6) tank


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Eileen, the tank dimensions are 48"X18"X24" and the stand is 27" high. I PM'd you with the rest of the details. Thanks,

marcel


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have pictures of the stand?


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Tank package is on hold pending pick up tomorrow night. 

edit: TANK PACKAGE IS BACK UP FOR GRABS. First person fell through. I'll PM all those who showed interest....


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

CO2 package is sold....


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

The tank package is still up for grabs... This includes the tank, stand, FX5 filter, and 48" 6 bulb T5 Light Fixture. Total package is $540 and it's first-come-first-served. PM's have been sent....


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

OOPS! Sorry about the repeat on dimensions. But I agree, pictures would be nice

Eileen


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pictures*

Here you go. A couple butt ugly pictures of the tank all dusty and ripped up after pulling plants, etc., followed by a couple pictures of the tank only a few months ago. Obviously, I'm going to clean the tank a little before one of you picks it up. ALSO, I forgot to mention, I'm including soundproof foam which I purchased for this unit. It fits loosely inside and along the back. This is great if you want a tank in your bedroom but don't like any noise.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

that was a beautiful setup!!!


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

zhasan said:


> that was a beautiful setup!!!


Thank you very much. I babied it for 3+ years but I just don't have the time. I'll probably get back to it someday soon but in the meantime, I hope someone else gets use of the gear to create another great setup!


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump. The FX5 and light fixture are on hold pending sale tomorrow. The tank, stand, heater, and all the free accessories are still up for grabs. PM me if interested.


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

That was an outrageous forest, too beautiful. Do get back into the hobby. You have talent!


----------



## Marcel Legros (Oct 15, 2010)

fishinmind said:


> That was an outrageous forest, too beautiful. Do get back into the hobby. You have talent!


Thanks! I really do love it and I will get back to it. Probably not freshwater if I do - been dreaming of a big 300+ gallon saltwater reef someday. It's going to have to wait for my work to settle down first. Thanks for the kind words. 

on another note, the heater is now on hold pending sale tomorrow.

The tank and stand are still up for grabs...


----------

